# rear wiper



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone ever wonder why the JDM S13 Coupe has no rear wiper? Most coupe have rear wipers.

My question, can i install a rear wiper onto my JDM S13 Coupe.
If yes, from what car must i get the rear wiper and control system from? Can i take if from the S13 Hatch?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Oh lord, you mean to tell me that you want a rear wiper?
God I hate those things... they look awful... and another wiper motor & blade to goof up! Don't look for trouble.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Seriously I got a S13 FB with the wiper in the back. When my system hits, it rattles. I have to replace that stupid blade constantly. And i'm always worried about that motor shorting out too. Save yourself money and the headache and just wipe down your back winshield with a squeegy every now and then.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

OK! Thanks guys.


----------

